# Can tegus eat expired meat?



## Jocierk (Jun 16, 2015)

I know they can handle foods that would make a person sick, raw fish for instance. I have some turkey that I forgot to stick in the freezer and its about a week past due. Obviously I don't want to feed him anything that will make him sick so I thought I would ask. Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Seems a little late. At least could introduce salmonella= ditch it.


----------



## N8bub (Jun 17, 2015)

He can probably eat it, they certainly scavenge in the wild, but as walt alluded to you can introduce bacteria into your tegus gut he might be able to handle but you can't. Be extra cautious if you have children in the home.


----------



## DougY (Dec 4, 2015)

Jocierk said:


> I know they can handle foods that would make a person sick, raw fish for instance. I have some turkey that I forgot to stick in the freezer and its about a week past due. Obviously I don't want to feed him anything that will make him sick so I thought I would ask. Any opinions? Thanks!



Would YOU eat meat with an out of date expiration?
So why would you feed it to your Tegu?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Can? Yes. Should? No. At all.


----------



## DougY (Dec 4, 2015)

I apologize if I sounded critical.i know that they probably eat roadkill and carrion in the wild, but personally, I won't feed my critters old food.


----------

